# Hindi films



## melrose97 (May 13, 2009)

hi everyone, anyone into indian films? they always cheer me up... dancing, singing, colorfull. i just watched 'dostana' (friendship). its the indian version of chuck and larry, two indian guys pretend to be married to get a permanent US visa. 

anyone have any other good titles?


----------



## deadwarrior666 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Melrose97. I have seen lots and lots of hindi films cause I am from India and I live in city which is bollywood hub. Most of hindi film actors live in my city. 

Dostana was nice movie, but i dont like songs in hindi films. I prefer hollywood movies, which are much more better than most hindi films

So which hindi movies you have seen? did you see them in hindi or in english? which is your fav. actor \ actress ?


----------



## leomouse (Dec 1, 2008)

i love Indian movies, they always have a deeper meaning to them and there's usually a love story and drama lol


----------



## deadwarrior666 (May 12, 2009)

leomouse said:


> i love Indian movies, they always have a deeper meaning to them and there's usually a love story and drama lol


yeah thats the problem, they are always that same love story and drama, hoowever there are some good hindi movies too. Watch movie called "Utsav" its mildly erotic comedy about ancient india, its really nice movie.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The only Hindi movie I've seen is Lagaan, which was good but I'm not sure if it counts as being Bollywood or anything. It's about taxes and cricket. The dance numbers were good, and I liked the singing, but I tend to love musicals in general.


----------



## deadwarrior666 (May 12, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> The only Hindi movie I've seen is Lagaan, which was good but I'm not sure if it counts as being Bollywood or anything. It's about taxes and cricket. The dance numbers were good, and I liked the singing, but I tend to love musicals in general.


yes i have seen lagaan too, its bollywood.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I haven't seen a lot of Hindi movies but I generally enjoy them. I like the Munna Bhai movies and I look forward to seeing Munna Bhai Chale Amerika.

My all-time favourite, though, is Namak Halaal:


----------



## deadwarrior666 (May 12, 2009)

try to watch this movie called "utsav" Its erotic comedy set in ancient India and its so historically accurate about indian culture

here is my fav. song from that movie


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

The only one I've seen recently was Dostana - I loved it, funniest film I've seen in ages!


----------



## PhiloS0phia (Aug 5, 2015)

I LOVE HINDI MOVIES 
Any fans around here ? Did it ever help with SA ?
What are your fav ?


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

i like bollywood movies of Govinda and Arshad Warsi. i am not a big fan of bollywood music.


----------



## PhiloS0phia (Aug 5, 2015)

I love tge songs especially punjabi ones they are so lively and colorful it really helps !
I love srk/kajol movies and shahid kapoor he's soooo funny 
Though I like old movies better than recent ones


----------

